# Silent PC selbstgemacht: PC dank be quiet! Bauteilen flüsterleise [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Silent PC selbstgemacht: PC dank be quiet! Bauteilen flüsterleise [Anzeige]*

					Wir haben für Sie einen ursprünglich sehr lauten Computer mit be quiet Produkten auf leise getrimmt. Dabei wurde die Lautheit sowohl im Leerlauf als auch bei nomaler Spielelast fast gedrittelt. Wie genau wir das geschafft haben, erfahren sie im Folgenden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Silent PC selbstgemacht: PC dank be quiet! Bauteilen flüsterleise [Anzeige]*


----------

